# Difference between blanket or individual L1?



## EVHB

Is there a difference for us if the company uses a blanket L1, of if they file for a personal L1 for my husband?
(especially because we are having the intention to stay and go for a working based green card after 2 years)


----------



## Bevdeforges

It shouldn't be a problem. Only large multinational companies qualify for the blanket L-1 - which just means that they don't have to go through all the paperwork (and expense) of petitioning for each and every intra-company transfer. The category was more or less created for big companies. You and any children under age 21 will get an L-2 visa.

The L visas are nice because they do make you eligible to convert to a green card, though the caution there is that the conversion isn't automatic.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB

Thank you both for your answer!

At least last year the company could use the blanket L visas, but I don't know about this year.

But today raised another question. Don't know if I can ask for it here, or if I need to start a new conversation...:

HR first mentioned a L1-A visa (intra company transferee), but today the boss asked if we were thinking about a permanent move…
No problem for us, a permanent move!
So I went looking for some information on the internet, and I think the company is thinking about an employment based green card. That would be the EB-1 priority workers or the EB-2 workers with advanced degrees or exceptional ability 
Don’t know the exact qualifications, but I suppose my husband qualifies for the EB-1.

Do there exist other ways to get a permanent move? (work based)

I always thought that an employment based Green Card took years to get it. Am I wrong? Or is there –similar to the blanket L visa- a kind of employment based green card that you can obtain within a few months?


----------



## Bevdeforges

If they are willing to sponsor you for the green card off the bat, go for it. The processing for green cards is backed up for many months, but they've recently announced that they are throwing more people into the process to try and get through the backlog. (In what time frame - who knows?)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amitalw

*what is the fee difference cost to the company*



Bevdeforges said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. Only large multinational companies qualify for the blanket L-1 - which just means that they don't have to go through all the paperwork (and expense) of petitioning for each and every intra-company transfer. The category was more or less created for big companies. You and any children under age 21 will get an L-2 visa.
> 
> The L visas are nice because they do make you eligible to convert to a green card, though the caution there is that the conversion isn't automatic.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi sir,
Could you please tell me what is the fee difference if a company apply a individual L1 rather than blanket L1.I am asking this question because I am from Non-Computer science background (B.Tech- Electrical) and blaket L1 is not applicable to me.My company is thinking whether they should apply my visa or not as it will cost them much.Please tell me the difference.

Thanks in advance,


your sincerely,
Amit vijay


----------



## Bevdeforges

The USCIS publishes their fee schedule here: http://www.uscis.gov/files/nativedocuments/G-1055.pdf

Your company may be thinking of more than just the filing fees, however. It's normally considered quite expensive to transfer an employee overseas - what with all the expenses involved (moving costs, training, housing assistance, taxes, etc.).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit

amitalw said:


> Please tell me the difference.


The main difference is going to be in the attorney fees.


----------

